# Hoverspeed - set to make a comeback?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Being the Ferry ned that I am, I got wind of a rumour that Hoverspeed might be planning a come back. 

Hoverspeed was owned by a firm called SeaContainers - the same people that own GNER amongst other things. 

Rumour has it that a former manager might be planning to operate the business again as a management buyout - i.e. not part of another group. 

If this were to happen, maybe - and just maybe - SPEEDFERRIES might relax their 2metre width rule. 

In any case, another operator on the Eastern Channel can only help our pockets. Even if they do not convey motorhomes, they will without doubt carry cars. The less cars there are on other ferries, the more the other operators might want motorhomes. 

I will raise a glass already to HS!

Personally speaking I would love to see the Princess Margaret, Princess Anne and Prince Charles hurtling along. For those not in the know, these are the Hovercraft vessels that were withdrawn in 2000.

Rapide561


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hoorah for the ferry nerds! I do hope you are correct. 

Competition on the ferry routes can only be to the travelling publics advantage.

Not being in the over 2mtr class we have never had to worry about size restrictions, although being small but perfectly formed, we are compelled to pay the 'Motorhome surcharge'. 

Members in our VW club have often classed themselves as 'large car' when booking on line and have gotten away without paying the MH charge...until recently, when a boarding/loading clerk happened to check his day return ticket. 

They pulled him out of the line after he refused to pay the surcharge, where upon he bought another cheap ticket from one of the other operators.

To-date he is attempting to get his money returned from the first operator.

Takes all sorts dont it?


Texas


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hoverspeed*

Hi Texas

An interesting one!

Rapide561


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

The return of the Hovercraft is something to look forward to , there was nothing to compare with them for an exhillarating travel experience . 
I was on one of the last to cross from Calais to Dover and remember the nostalgic atmosphere amongst passengers and crew, we all knew that a good thing was about to be despatched to the history books. ( like Routemasters I suppose )
If the Channel was rough it was the ride of your life but I never felt seasick as I did on conventional ferries. One small whisky ( within driving limits ) could be enjoyed rising and falling in your glass as the vessel rode the waves like a roller coaster. Drinking it without spilling was an art aquired only with practice.
On the car deck next door,the garage crew were busy washing passengers cars.
The speed of the vessel and the roar of the turbines combined to make it an 
experience which at times was like riding a bucking bronco or in light seas like gliding over a pond.
If the new owner is reading this I promise him he has my custom .
Denboy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hoverspeed*

Hi Denboy

I used to love it when the waves cames over the sides. It was brill.

Sadly though, if Hoverspeed does return, I think it would be with a SeaCat.

That is a shame as the original hovercrafts are parked up resting. I am sure they still have plenty of clout left in 'em!

Rapide561


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you remember that lovely moment when it trundled down the ramp and glided off and, at the other end of the trip, raced at full speed up the ramp and onto dry land !

Denboy - like you I was never seasick on it. I can still feel the motion when the sea was rough and it was whacking down onto the waves.

We'll book it too...though I seem to remember that it was a bit prone to last minute cancellations if the sea was too rough.

G


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

My grandchildren have just left us and returned home. 

Whilst they were here they taught me how to play top trumps which were about the strengths/capabilities of naval ships from navies of the world.

Would you believe the Russian navy have Hovercrafts capable of obtaining speeds of 60+ knots?

Do we still operate any of these british invented machines ourselves then?

Texas


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally there were two hovercraft operators between England and France. Seaspeed ran from Dover, and Hoverlloyd ran from Ramsgate. 

We moved to Ramsgate in 1960 and overlooked Pegwell Bay where the Hoverport was soon to be built from where Hoverlloyd was to operate. There were two hovercraft as I remember, they were named Swift and Sure. We lived approximately one mile away from the hoverport but could usually hear when the craft were revving up or whatever else it was called when getting ready to take flight. 

I believe the hovercraft at Pegwell Bay were in operation before Seaspeed from Dover.

I must admit I only went across the channel one way on a hovercraft. That was coming back from Calais. We had crossed from Dover to Calais in the morning by ferry. The reason being that the weather was too bad for the hovercraft to make the crossing. I found the smell of the fuel very sickening and the noise -well! I was with two friends who were both doctors. They were both very very seasick on the crossing and vowed they would never do it again by hovercraft. They said they had never felt so ill!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

since my first ride on a hovercraft when I was a 12-year old lad I was kind of addicted to them. You can imagine how glad I was when I found out that (at least back in '89) when bearing an InterRail ticket the Hovercraft passage from Calais was actually the cheapest way of crossing the channel. 

Nevertheless I can understand the economic reasons for taking them out of service. They were impressive, but they were fuel-gulping monsters as well. And I am very much afraid that nowadays, as they have lost their main advantage, speed, to the tunnel and, most of all, for foot passengers to the low-cost airlines, they would not stand any chance. 

Unfortunately, as far as I know at least, only one of them has survived in a halfway complete state, all others have been cannibalized for spare parts during the last years of regular operation.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hovercraft*

Hi

I believe that 3 are still available. Namely Princess Margaret, Princess Anee and Prince Charles.

Alas though, if Hoverspeed does return I could expect it to be with SeaCats or SuperSeacats

I will keep my ear to the ground in the world of ferries and advise further!

Rapide561


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Rapide

Has your hear erd :roll: ........ the news that HSS Catamaran service Harwich/Hoek of Holland will in all probability close end of this summer.
Cost of aviation fuel that powers the engines is now to expensive.
Two remaining ferries Stena Brit and Stena Ned to be lengthened.
If you are interested in ships try www.shipspotter.com :evil: for information not advertising  
Nick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*HSS*

Hi

Yes, I had heard a rimour of that one with Harwich - hoek van Holland. Is it a definite plan? I am losing my touch now!

But thanks for the website - it is a new one for me!

At this rate, I will need an anorak next!

Rapide561


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Hovercraft*



Rapide561 said:


> I believe that 3 are still available. Namely Princess Margaret, Princess Anee and Prince Charles.


Hi, as far as I know only the two SR.N4 Mk III craft Princess Margaret and Princess Anne still exist. These were the two which had been "stretched" in the late seventies. Of the 3 Mk II craft "The Prince of Wales" was wrecked in 1993 by a fire and later scrapped, "Swift" was donated to a museum in 1994, and "Sir Christopher" was cannibalized during the late nineties to supply spare parts for the Mk III crafts still in operation.

By the way, the above mentioned museum, though still not yet open to the public, provides some interesting information on its web site: 
http://www.hovercraft-museum.org/

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

latest news on channel crossing from Dover

A NEW company planning to start a fast-ferry service from Dover is reported to have made an offer for a large catamaran in America.

It is understood that Navmed wants to bring the Spirit of Ontario to Dover by mid-April ready to start a cross-Channel service from May 1.

As revealed by the Dover Mercury newspaper last week, Navmed has been formed by former Hoverspeed employees and is expected to create some 500 jobs, not all of them being recruited in the UK.

The company is said to have offered 30 million US dollars for the Spirit of Ontario - nicknamed The Cat - which had been operating on Lake Ontario, between the ports of Rochester in New York and Toronto in Ontario. This service was suspended in September 2004.

Journalist Berkeley Brean, from the American television news Channel 10NBC, was among those who have contacted the Dover Mercury this week seeking information about Navmed’s plans for the new ferry service between Dover and Calais and Boulogne. 

"We have confirmed that the company has signed an initial contract with the City of Rochester and they are just waiting for the city to sign it," he said.

"A spokesperson for the city said consideration of the proposals for the sale of the ferry were continuing and there would be no comment further until the final agreement is reached, which has not happened." 

The Spirit of Ontario was made in Australia by Austal Ships. It is one of the fastest and most luxurious catamarans of its class in the world. Called "The Cat", it is 87 metres long and five storeys high. It holds 774 passengers and up to 230 cars, trucks, and busses.

It has three restaurants, two cinemas, conference and internet facilities, a games room, a children’s play area, a duty-free store and many other up-market amenities. 

Report from Dover Mercury


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hoverspeed*

Hi

Given the size of the old girl I suspect motorhomes will be welcome.

I wonder if the will be as cheap as Traneuropaferries?

At least it is direct competion to SpeedFerries who are keen to Fight the Pirates!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fast Ferries*

Hi

Here is a photo of the actual vessel.

She looks a good 'un!

Rapide561


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Fast Ferries*

Hi all..........

A few years ago we sailed on the Super Seacat. we were bouncing across the waves at the speed of light when the spanish captain announced that we would be docking in 7 metres!!! 
Arrgh!! life flashed before my eyes.

A few seconds later he corrected himself and said 
"sorry I mean 7 minutes"
They don't call it the "vomit comet" for nothing........
Give me a solid ferry anyday, even with rough sea.

Angie......


----------

